# new apricot brag



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! It does sound like October has been a good month for you.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Terry and John!! Xena is a gorgeous girl and she deserved the win 
And I'm sure this winning streak will move right on into November!! Which I'm very excited for ;D


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Terry. What a lovely streak you folks are having! Way to go!!


----------

